# New Outboard jet rig



## riverjet115/80 (Jun 4, 2015)

Hey guys...I'm New to the forum. Nice to meet all of you. I've been fishing the juniata and the Susquehanna river here in PA all my life. Started running jets about 10 years ago. Started off with a 1648 Lund with a 25/20 nissan tiller. Upgraded or so I thought...to a Bass tracker with a 55 suzuki jet pump. Boat ran good...gps around 31 with just me in it. Just wasn't enough room for the family with the console....live well..etc. Plus I started to hate the console steering. Grew up on the river with tillers. To make a long story short, I am in the process of purchasing a new 1870 weld-craft. Open floor plan...aluminum floor. Maximum HP rating is 80. So I am going with a new 2015 yamaha 115/80 tiller. I was wondering what everyone thought about this combination. Will this motor be enough ? Will it be over powered? How do you think the boat will draft.? Est top speed ? I just want to go back to the way I used to fish. No frills.....Just get me there and have the room for more than 2 people. Any input would be greatly appreciated . Thanks guys....Will be waiting to hear some responses. I'm a big boy...I can take it. lol. As soon as I pick it up next week from Duckys Boats near Harrisburg I'll post some pics


----------



## Djknyork (Jun 4, 2015)

That sounds like & ideal combo should be more than enough power for sure! I'm a long time tiller guy myself on the same river I got my first 6hp when I was 16, then went to a 15hp then a 30hp (all prop driven & now have a 40/30 tiller jet) lol I'm 44 now. Good luck with your new boat!


----------



## riverjet115/80 (Jun 5, 2015)

Djknyork .... I'll turn 51 this October. So I'm pretty excited about finally getting what I always wanted, but could never really afford. Hopefully this boat is just the ticket I need. Where do you fish the Susky at? I usually put in right below Miller's Ferry. Fishing isn't quite as good as it was 30 years ago, but the river still produces some nice smallies and a few good cats.


----------



## duckfish (Jun 5, 2015)

riverjet115/80 said:


> Fishing isn't quite as good as it was 30 years ago, but the river still produces some nice smallies and a few good cats.



Isn't that the truth!!  And the duck hunting is nothing compared to what it used to be either.

I'm just a little older than you & it makes me wanna cry when I think back to the days when 20 - 30 smallies was considered a decent but not great evening of fishing. The new "decent" standard is more like 2 - 3.

If you want to explore new water with your new rig, try the Susquehanna Flats/Upper Bay area. The striper fishing there is also just a shadow of what it used to be but tons of catfish, decent smallmouth fishing up the river towards the dam, perch & shad fishing seasonally, and largemouths. It's worth the occasional 1 1/2 hour drive. I also head out to Raystown now & then, but I have yet to really figure out the secrets to that lake.


----------



## BigTerp (Jun 5, 2015)

I can't comment on the hull/motor size combination, but I will say I'm a big fan of a stick steering setup. I have a Tracker 1648 with a 50/35 Johnson and couldn't imagine trying to navigate the sketchy parts of the river from the back seat with a tiller. Being front and center with a stick steer setup makes it easier for me to see whats ahead while underway. But if your use to a tiller that might not matter. Also, on my boat at least, having the captains seat up front keeps weight distribution just right. Although if you set things up right with battery and fuel tank placement you'll be just fine. I'm not a big fan of consoles either, they seem to get in the way. I removed my middle bench and installed a captains seat to open up my floor. I still have to move around the captains seat but it's not like having to step over a bench or around a big clunky console.

Jealous of the 1870 size by the way. I'd like to a wider boat.

Here is how mine looks with a stick steer setup.


----------



## Djknyork (Jun 5, 2015)

riverjet115/80 said:


> Djknyork .... I'll turn 51 this October. So I'm pretty excited about finally getting what I always wanted, but could never really afford. Hopefully this boat is just the ticket I need. Where do you fish the Susky at? I usually put in right below Miller's Ferry. Fishing isn't quite as good as it was 30 years ago, but the river still produces some nice smallies and a few good cats.



You & duckfish are spot on. 
I feel the same way it's a crying shame what's happened to the river. I grew up 2 blocks from the river in New Cumberland and remember 50+ fish days when I was 13-14 years old! I really only fish the spawn before the season closes & maybe a time or 2 in June after it opens back it and that's about it anymore. I fish n hunt waterfowl out of New Cumberland & West Fairview so I'm just below you. 
Yah ur rig is a dream rig for sure, I've often thought about getting a bigger rig or at least a bigger motor but I just don't fish enough anymore to justify the cost. But I do like tiller steer n an open layout. I've got a back bench n a front casting deck only on a 17/56.


----------



## riverjet115/80 (Jun 5, 2015)

BigTerp that's a pretty sweet setup. I have seen a lot of different fellows running the stick steers on the river. Never really knew if I'd like it or not. But I like the way it's set up. Never really had a problem reading the river with skinny water with a tiller. I grew up running them most of my life. Thursday I pick up the new rig. I'll let you all know how it does. Hopefully the smallies are hitting next Saturday. If you guys head out on the water....good luck, and be safe out there. I'll get some pics of the set up when I pick it up next week.


----------



## riverjet115/80 (Jun 5, 2015)

duckfish ....many years ago my father and I used to make the 2 hour drive to the susky every weekend from May to September. It was defiantly worth the trip. We used to fish for cats at night...stay on one of the islands. Fish dusk till dawn. A good night was 25 to 35 nice channel cats. Sometimes couldn't hardly get the cooler lid shut let alone room for much ice. Those days are far gone where we used to go. Last couple times only caught 3 cats. Don't really know what happened to that part of the river. But someday I might just try up stream where you said. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## riverjet115/80 (Jun 5, 2015)

Here's a pic of the boat when we went to Duckys to look at them. Makes the wife look small. Lol


----------



## Djknyork (Jun 5, 2015)

Sweet man! That's a barge! I like that set up - can haul a lot of decoys when they're open like that. 
Btw I hear the place to be for catfish, both flatheads and channels is down around Fallmouth and Marrietta. Might want to check those areas out if you're into catfish.


----------



## duckfish (Jun 5, 2015)

riverjet you can catch those kinds of numbers of catfish again. I spend most of my time hunting for stripers, I guess cause I have some kind of masochistic drive to seek what's not there, but we catch some cats on cut bait and jigging. When I get sick of not catching stripers and focus on cats, the catching can be real steady, and that's daytime fishing. If you ever decide to go down, let me know and I'll help give you as much specific intel as I can.

dj, I often am on the river, just below you. Hunt the airport stretch a lot and sometimes run up to your area when the water is up enough. Used to have permission thru a buddy's co-worker to use a private cabin & island right across from the NC park ramp, but haven't been up there for 4 - 5 years. When duck season rolls around again, pm me if you're looking for someone to sit & watch the river go by with. Winter is slow time for me so I hunt a fair amount during the week. Many mornings, when I get bored with not killing ducks, I cook up a mean breakfast burrito on the boat.

And yes, flatheads can be found at Falmouth. Haven't night fished there the last 2 years because frankly it became a circus of boats, but most nights it was a fun crowd. Fishing with 20' between boats just wasn't for me. Probably will give it a try again soon. I'll let you know how I make out.


----------



## riverjet115/80 (Jun 5, 2015)

Thanks duckfish...Thanks for the intel. If I do get down that way I'll definitely let you know. It would be awesome to get back into catching cats again like I used to. We usually use soft shell crayfish to catch them. Best bait I have found.


----------



## BigTerp (Jun 8, 2015)

That boat is nice!! I love the open floor. Leaves all sorts of room for decoys, hunting gear, etc. I'm still jealous!!


----------



## Ranchero50 (Jun 8, 2015)

70" on the bottom is wide. I don't think you could do a stick steer very well but a forward console would fit really nice with plenty of room to walk around it.

I will suggest you get some slickery bottom paint 'cause it's gonna suck if it ever gets hung up.


----------



## duckfish (Jun 15, 2015)

DJ & Riverjet, just thought I'd let you guys know the airport stretch of the river seems to be pretty good fishing right now. Had a very good afternoon there Sat. & the other guys I talked to or saw fishing near us did well also. Caught a dozen bass and lost count but I'd say at least 18 catty's. Saw a monster of a flathead, which is the first time I've seen one of them in that stretch.

It was by far the most trailers I've seen in the Swatara parking lot in years so word must be out that the fishing is good.


----------



## hotshotinn (Jun 15, 2015)

You must post pictures of the boat when you gets the moter oon it and tell how she performs.I like the tiller setup on the Jon boats aswell


----------



## riverjet115/80 (Jun 15, 2015)

Hotshotinn, picked up the boat Friday. Got a chance to take it out Saturday. All I can say is I'm a happy camper. This boat is awesome. Had 4 adults in the boat. Broke the motor in slow to seat the rings properly. After about an hour of putting around plugging for smallies, I decided to open her up for a couple seconds. I told everyone in the boat are you guys ready to see what she can do, they agreed. Twisted the tiller to the max, boat took off like a rocket. The wife slid off the bow onto the aluminum floor. The other 2 guys who were sitting in lawn chairs came sliding back up against the rear seat where I was sitting. The boat was on full plane in a little over a boat length. This is no bull. This motor has torque. Pushes this boat like it weighs nothing. Top speed I would estimate around 37-38. My old bass tracker would run 32 with just me in it. This motor would quickly walk away and then some. Once on plane I could reduce throttle to less than half throttle and still remain on full plane. The boat drafts about 7 inches of water. I am so pleased with this new rig. Weld Craft boats are awesome. Couldn't be happier. And this 115/80 yamaha jet is just scary. More than enough power. I'll take a couple pics tonight and post them soon. I have a video of me and my buddy running upstream. I'll try to see if I can get it loaded on here also.


----------



## riverjet115/80 (Jun 15, 2015)

Right after I picked it up , had to stop at bass pro.


----------



## riverjet115/80 (Jun 15, 2015)

Just took this pic...The only bad part about the boat is it's too big to fit under my pavilion. Can't really go anymore cause the motor will hit the angled roof rafters. Just ordered a 21x18 carport to park it under.


----------



## riverjet115/80 (Jun 15, 2015)

Motor


----------



## hotshotinn (Jun 15, 2015)

Very nice..I have never seen a weld craft boat>They don't have them in Michigan.


----------



## Djknyork (Jun 15, 2015)

Awesome man! why are the bunks so long on the trailer? Shallow water launching?


----------



## riverjet115/80 (Jun 15, 2015)

Djknyork, exactly. Helps Alot in shallow water loading. River around here is really low this time of year. Loading the boat was super easy.


----------



## hotshotinn (Jun 16, 2015)

do you know how much the hull weighs?I have seen 1870 Sea Ark boat before and i really like that size boat


----------



## riverjet115/80 (Jun 16, 2015)

Hotshotinn, the hull weighs 575. Yamaha 115/80 weighs 378. They lightened up the 2015 yammys again this year.


----------



## lucescoflathead (Jun 16, 2015)

Does your boat have the jet tunnel?


----------



## riverjet115/80 (Jun 16, 2015)

No jet tunnel


----------



## hotshotinn (Jun 17, 2015)

I am thinking about selling my 1648 with the Yamaha40/30 jet and getting a 1870 with the bigger 80 jet tiller!


----------



## riverjet115/80 (Jun 17, 2015)

Hotshotinn you won't be disappointed. I promise you that bro


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Jun 17, 2015)

That thing is going to fly! But, I am concerned that the setup gives it a high center of gravity. Looks like you have to sit in the pedestal chair to run it?


----------



## riverjet115/80 (Jun 17, 2015)

Riverbottom, I put the pedestal seat on for 2 things. One, yes to make me more even with the tiller, and two to sit higher so I can see better. Now even with the wife up front I can still see. But I actually always ran a small pedestal with all my tillers. Easier on the legs while sitting and plugging. It's an awesome set-up. I love it


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Jun 17, 2015)

Right on. If it works, it works! Nice boat, man. You're going to enjoy that horsepower.


----------



## hotshotinn (Jun 17, 2015)

what kind of plugging do you do?I plug fish here in Michigan on the rivers for steelhead
I also have a seat setup like you have to run the tiller,makes reading the river much easier than sitting on the rear bench.....Nice thing about tiller handle boats is all the extra room in the boat not having the console =D>


----------



## riverjet115/80 (Jun 17, 2015)

We plug for walleye early in the year, then smallies once the rivers start to warm up in late March early April. Use mostly crank baits. Rapala, XPS, Strike King etc.


----------



## riverjet115/80 (Jun 17, 2015)

Hotshot, so glad I went back to tiller. Grew up running them. I'll never go back console.


----------



## hotshotinn (Jun 18, 2015)

I have a Bass Cat with 225 efi Mercury with console seering and 1648 river boat with tiller steer 40/30 Yamaha.If I sell off the Cat the small river boat will be soon to follow and then a big tin will be my only boat with a BIG TILLER on the back :mrgreen:


----------



## BigTerp (Jun 18, 2015)

Just curious because the only tiller I've run is a small 5hp, but is there any concern with messing your hand/arm up running a large HP tiller if the motor were to strike something? I've had my share of rock/bottom strikes with my 50/35 and it jumps up out of the water if it hits hard enough. Would think that could cause some damage to a hand/arm if that happened with a tiller.


----------



## riverjet115/80 (Jun 19, 2015)

BigTerp, the Yamaha has power tilt and so as far as jumping out of the water when striking a rock/bottom that doesn't happen. Now will you feel the strike, of course, but it's nothing to be concerned about with actually hurting you.


----------



## Ranchero50 (Jun 19, 2015)

So you don't release the lift lock so it can move freely? :shock: 

That seems to be a recipe to destroy something when you hit hard enough.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Jun 19, 2015)

Even with power trim the motor will move upwards if it hits something. I bounced mine quite a few times this past weekend!


----------



## riverjet115/80 (Jun 19, 2015)

There is no lift lock.The only lock it has , is if you tilt the motor clear up out of the water. And the motor will raise up if you strike something hard, but it won't fly up like it would without the power tilt and trim. .


----------



## redrum (Jun 20, 2015)

I love a tiller setup on a jon boat but think its a bad idea for an outboard jet. It puts too much weight at the back of the boat. You can see as well from the back. When you smack a rock it will freak you out when the motor tries to mount you.

My experience comes from running a 25/18 Merc tiller last year on my 1444. I much prefer stick steer. I drive with my right hand and foot throttle so it doesn't take up the entire front of the boat.


----------



## riverjet115/80 (Jun 20, 2015)

Redrum, I don't think with a tiller there is too much weight on the back of this boat. Maybe with smaller boats like yours, maybe. With me and only my wife in the front, this boat drafts flat in 6 inches of water. Out of the hole, it might sink and extra 2 inches or so, which is common for any boat. After I reach full plane, which is about a boat length and a half, I trim the motor up and to gain an extra mph or 2. When on plane with motor trimmed, the back part of the shoe is actually slightly above the bottom of the boat. Which means the boat will actually hit before my motor ever does. To each his own with the set-up they prefer. But the set-up I'm running now I couldn't be happier with.


----------



## archery68 (Sep 15, 2015)

Redrum, there are plenty of tillers on jets that run the rivers in southern Missouri. I personally have owned 3 jet boats with tiller and would not own a jet boat with anything other than tiller.


----------



## amk (Sep 16, 2015)

You ever put a gps on that speed?


----------



## archery68 (Sep 16, 2015)

Amk. Who is your question aimed at?


----------



## riverjet115/80 (Sep 17, 2015)

AMK...if you're referring to me, yes I GPS it and it's running 38 mph. With 4 in boat is running 32.


----------



## amk (Sep 17, 2015)

impressive. I've been considering an outboard jet eventually... Just curious how they ran I've heard they are slower but 38 is dang good.


----------



## amk (Sep 17, 2015)

Do you have any pictures of the boat in the water how it drafts? 

Your boat is exactly what id want except maybe I'd do pods if it wouldnt effect performance so I could gig flounder in 5-6 inches of water and not have the boat dragging. 

Congrats on your rig!


----------



## riverjet115/80 (Sep 20, 2015)

Thanks AMK. I Love this boat. I could not be more impressed with the way it performs. Sorry no pics of the boat drafting. Next time out I'll have to try to remember to take one for ya.


----------



## reedjj (Sep 22, 2015)

Curious as to how much room you have behind the rear bench for fuel tanks, batteries, bilge pump, etc.
Is there room for a 12 gallon tank and 3 batteries plus 2 bilge pumps? Im considering this boat or a seaark 1872 but with fwd storage area and a fwd console and jet tunnel. Similar to h20hawgs seaark 2072.


----------



## riverjet115/80 (Sep 23, 2015)

Reedjj.... Plenty of room back there. I have a 12 gallon tank...2 batteries...bilge pump...fire extinguisher. Still room for more batteries if I wanted.


----------



## amk (Dec 24, 2015)

You ever get a pic of it sitting static in the water haha? Im seriously considering a 2070 with center forward console I see weld craft makes them and maybe get the 150/105


----------

